# Looking for a good Photoshop CS forum



## jbourne (Sep 7, 2012)

Amazon recently presented me with a very generous gift voucher to be used against any Photoshop version. So CS finally became relatively affordable. The Standard edition of CS6 for £300 is still expensive, but I decided to move on from my old second hand copy of CS1 (PS8).

In short I like it a lot, but am looking for a good photoshop forum, for photographic post processing (rather than design and arty stuff).

I have sampled a few but none I have found so far are up to the standard of this one. 

Any suggestions for a photoshop CS forum as helpful, efficient and friendly as lightroomforums would be appreciated.

Best regards
John


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow, a very nice gift voucher indeed!

I love that we're being used a a benchmark for forums, thanks John.  I'm afraid I haven't got any suggestions though.  I'd love to know the same answer.


----------



## jbourne (Sep 7, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Wow, a very nice gift voucher indeed!



Yes - that's what I thought. Couldn't believe it to begin with. 



Victoria Bampton said:


> I love that we're being used a a benchmark for forums, thanks John.  I'm afraid I haven't got any suggestions though.  I'd love to know the same answer.



Victoria you and your colleagues have spoilt us I am afraid. 

Perhaps there is an opportunity for you and your team to add a photoshop forum to your site ? I would guess that your team would have quite a bit of experience with photoshop relating to photo retouching. Lightroom users would only need support for a subset of photoshops features. We have limited use for bridge or ACR and lightroom provides excellent tools for making tonal adjustments. So photoshop support would be primarily for its superior retouching, selection, and masking tools using layers. The sharpening options in photoshop can be useful too, and smart objects are really amazing. Readjusting your subjects pose with the puppet warp tool is pretty cool too.

I am sure that many of your members are using photoshop and could benefit from and contribute to such a forum.

An extra strain on resources for sure though.

Regards
John


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 7, 2012)

I've debated adding a PS for LR Users subforum, and it may happen yet.  In the meantime, feel free to post any questions in the Extending Lightroom section and we'll see how it grows!


----------



## jbourne (Sep 9, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I've debated adding a PS for LR Users subforum, and it may happen yet.  In the meantime, feel free to post any questions in the Extending Lightroom section and we'll see how it grows!



OK. Thanks.


----------



## Big W (Oct 9, 2012)

I am dipping my toes more and more into PS6 now, and have also been looking for a forum like this, but cant seem to find one. I must agree, this is the benchmark for forums, Victoria you and your fellow mods / admins are the best I have seen on any forum (not just photographic) . Your all quick to help, not quick to criticizes noob / stupid questions, its a really really great place to learn and develop. I would also like to add that its great when we all share our ideas, ways or working and try to help each other out. 

So all please keep up the great work and keep this forum the best place to be.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 10, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaw, thanks Big W.  We do have a lovely team here, but the place wouldn't be the same without our members.


----------

